# SnowHigh Seeds



## matt1420 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just ordered a 10 pack of beans from Snow High Seeds. I can't find much info or any reviews on this breeder. Good or bad, if you've grown or know of anyone who's grown SnowHigh strains, post some input. I've grown a lot of gear from various breeders and want to know how they compare to breeders like Bodhi, TGA, and GGG.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 12, 2013)

Never heard of them.........


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 12, 2013)

he's straight up! great gear and down to earth dude.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

He is on skunk mag forums. http://skunkmagazine.com/forum/index.php?topic=15912.0


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nothing rong with snowhigh


----------



## VaHazer100 (Apr 3, 2013)

Snow is the ish!!! Purple Pantera is exquisite and metal at the same time! Just grabbed the last pack of pipe dream as well so hopefully there will be some great reports in the future!


----------



## treetopmmmp (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got 20 Blueberry Blast that I look
forward to popping when time permits.

treetopmmmp


----------



## VaHazer100 (May 14, 2013)

Just started a purple Pantera and true gangster kush journal so you can keep up with that if you want some results


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 14, 2013)

^^^^nice....

i've got two pipe dream's at 5wks in flower (and looking great), and 1 female Devil's tit getting ready to bloom.... 

Gonna throw down some Purple pineapple bomb, Holy Diver, and General Ho this weekend, wish me luck for some ladies!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 14, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> he's straight up! great gear and down to earth dude.


true story


----------



## ranger6 (Oct 14, 2013)

hey how did them purple pineapple bomb turn out?? I been wanting to grow this strain for the longest cause I love pineapple thai post sum pics if u got sum well thanks


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 14, 2013)

I ended up buying a pack but haven't run them yet....

here's a few i have run...

Pipe Dream




Panama Black



Org. Haze x Lambsbread (2 males for pollen collection)




Devils Tit


----------



## justabluez (Oct 15, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I ended up buying a pack but haven't run them yet....
> 
> here's a few i have run...
> 
> ...


I'm currently growing Pipe Dream. I hope my results are as good as yours. How long did you VEG the pipe Dream? Here is my grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/724762-g13-cinderella-99-barneys-acapulco.html


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks bro, yours are off to a great start...

I let these veg for 4-5 weeks, topped for clones (and to control height) and put into flower. 

One pheno finished at 9wks and one at 10.5wks. 

You should get some big yields from these Pipe Dream... Much better high than blue dream IMO, not as twangy...


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 15, 2013)

That Golden Lei sounds like just what I'm looking for. No real smoke reports/feedback out there yet but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 15, 2013)

HazeHeaven said:


> That Golden Lei sounds like just what I'm looking for. No real smoke reports/feedback out there yet but I'm definitely interested.


I'm very interested in this one as well, I've been trying to find a good Hawaiian from seed stock.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 15, 2013)

Clankie said:


> I'm very interested in this one as well, I've been trying to find a good Hawaiian from seed stock.


Yeah. Definitely me too. A buddy smuggled some Maui Waui back from Hawaii 7-8 years ago and it was the most intense euphoria I've felt out of a couple hundred cannabis strains. Just couldn't stop grinning for a LONG time. If I could find something similar in seed form I would be elated. I'm looking to order that and try my hand at Gage Green for the first time. Don't know which strain to choose there with so many tasty options.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 18, 2013)

Re-post from Motz @TSD...

"The purp pine bomb is just finishing up,very strong grape smell and unbelievable taste.Probably the strongest smelling between his EGP and PP.This one was the biggest yielder between the 3.The deep shit ended up having 2 phenos the sativa version was the biggest yielder between the 2 also probably the best of the 2.For those not familiar with Deep Shit it is Deep Chunk x purp bubba kush x strawberry cough x agc99.This has a hashy fruity smell and taste.Both the sat version deep shit and the purp pinebomb are revgging right now.Definately if you have not picked any of these 2 up yet,I would do so. The smaller Indy version of deep shit was not a big producer thumb size buds,it was also very good"


----------



## Reppin2C (Jan 6, 2015)

I grow a lot of snow high gear. All is good and some is exceptional.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

any kind of drop coming? also anyone growing out that true gangster og?


----------



## trontreez (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah what's the deal with SnowHigh? Was keen to try his Oaxacan pure sativa he said he was developing? Is he even still in the game?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 9, 2015)

trontreez said:


> Yeah what's the deal with SnowHigh? Was keen to try his Oaxacan pure sativa he said he was developing? Is he even still in the game?


Yep, he's still making beans but is really sick...

I grew out his Oaxacan (Bodhi spear pheno) x angola red, my favorite pheno went 16weeks and got huge colas. 

There was a SnowHigh drop at firestax a few weeks ago.


----------



## trontreez (Jan 9, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Yep, he's still making beans but is really sick...
> 
> I grew out his Oaxacan (Bodhi spear pheno) x angola red, my favorite pheno went 16weeks and got huge colas.


Oh that suck that he's sick  I've been wanting to try a pure or close to pure Oaxacan for a while now and SnowHigh was one of the few breeders saying he might release one. 

How was the Oaxacan x Angola ? Anything special potency wise ? And the high itself anything special there ?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oaxacan (bodhi spear pheno) x Angola red

that was my favorite and went 16 weeks… that picture is at 13 weeks… this line was never meant for the average consumer but a much more as a breeding tool… the high was special but took around 6 months for the cure to come in fully… 

I would recommend mextiza or jarilla de sinaloa by cannabiogen if you're looking for good mexican to finishes quickly and can compete with modern hybrids….


----------



## trontreez (Jan 10, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Oaxacan (bodhi spear pheno) x Angola red
> 
> that was my favorite and went 16 weeks… that picture is at 13 weeks… this line was never meant for the average consumer but a much more as a breeding tool… the high was special but took around 6 months for the cure to come in fully…
> 
> I would recommend mextiza or jarilla de sinaloa by cannabiogen if you're looking for good mexican to finishes quickly and can compete with modern hybrids….


Nice grow! I'm looking for something special and unique and grow outdoors and not really into production or modern hybrids. Was tempted to try Mextiza but it has been discontinued for a while now unfortunately. Just have to wait and see with Snowhigh I guess.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Mar 31, 2015)

has anyone tried his Purple Monkey Balls?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

nice drop at stax...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 1, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Yep, he's still making beans but is really sick...
> 
> I grew out his Oaxacan (Bodhi spear pheno) x angola red, my favorite pheno went 16weeks and got huge colas.
> 
> There was a SnowHigh drop at firestax a few weeks ago.


Sucks when you find out good people are sick. I've heard nothing but wonderful things about snowhigh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

i hope hes doing better, he posted a few days ago on stax forum.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 5, 2015)

Stax is doing okay just got married and he still is sick some days are worse than others . Stax suppose to be reloading again soon


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 6, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Stax is doing okay just got married and he still is sick some days are worse than others . Stax suppose to be reloading again soon


i think you mean Snow? stax's site is still down, he was dropping so many fire breeders...


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 6, 2015)

I got 8 black stars going bout week in hoping to find some keepers


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> i think you mean Snow? stax's site is still down, he was dropping so many fire breeders...


I'm sad too bro that he's down. Soon as he gets the go head tho he's gonna murder. Drops on deck waiting for bean addicts like us lol. I hope he gets back up and running but I have a funny feeling it may not happen with all the hate from another seed vendor


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sad too bro that he's down. Soon as he gets the go head tho he's gonna murder. Drops on deck waiting for bean addicts like us lol. I hope he gets back up and running but I have a funny feeling it may not happen with all the hate from another seed vendor


it's not their first time it goes down, hopefully it will be up and running soon. probably going to hook everybody up FAT when it does.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Blackstar 2 weeks in.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sad too bro that he's down. Soon as he gets the go head tho he's gonna murder. Drops on deck waiting for bean addicts like us lol. I hope he gets back up and running but I have a funny feeling it may not happen with all the hate from another seed vendor


you have any clue what vendor? not sure why but i wanna say ngr lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> you have any clue what vendor? not sure why but i wanna say ngr lol


ThcBay Logic...scumbag ripoff artist


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

ah that makes so much more sense! they have a ton of the same brands. thanks for the clearing up!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ah that makes so much more sense! they have a ton of the same brands. thanks for the clearing up!


Yea big time hater. I think Logic is mad that Firestax is killing his business and forum. Lots of people over at Firestax now that used to be over there members and breeders and they have more seed drops than any bank so he's butthurt lol


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> you have any clue what vendor? not sure why but i wanna say ngr lol


actually its the other way around. but thats another story. 



akhiymjames said:


> Yea big time hater. I think Logic is mad that Firestax is killing his business and forum. Lots of people over at Firestax now that used to be over there members and breeders and they have more seed drops than any bank so he's butthurt lol


shame on logic/thc forum. its one thing to talk smack about other vendors. but to snitch on one? smh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

dirty game!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea the seed business is very shady especially when it comes to these breeders using other breeders gear to make lines it's crazy. 

I hope there's no beef between Stax and N. The community needs no beef. There's too much money to be made for everyone.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

but its not beef, its business lol i def misspoke bout ngr, i heard that about the farm before you reminded me.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2015)

i dont mind the beef. its the snitching. its bad for everybody. 
but the beef as long as they respect each other. everybody wins. 
we win, cuz there trying to buy us as customers. promos, freebies, etc. 
kinda like lowes and home depot. i shop at both.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> ThcBay Logic...scumbag ripoff artist


THCBay is THCFarmer correct? Just for a heads up to never go there haha. I remember Stax saying it was that site who tried tricking him with a large order of beans.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> THCBay is THCFarmer correct? Just for a heads up to never go there haha. I remember Stax saying it was that site who tried tricking him with a large order of beans.


Yessir


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 11, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i dont mind the beef. its the snitching. its bad for everybody.
> but the beef as long as they respect each other. everybody wins.
> we win, cuz there trying to buy us as customers. promos, freebies, etc.
> kinda like lowes and home depot. i shop at both.


I agree with you 100%. Snitching, really...? That's some straight up female dog shit right there. People get hurt for that where im from....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 11, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> I agree with you 100%. Snitching, really...? That's some straight up female dog shit right there. People get hurt for that where im from....


Hurt ain't even the word bro. Where I'm from he would be smoked cus he's fuckin up somebody's money and where I'm from when you do that don't expect to be breathing long. People don't play that and I overstand that all the way. Most people feel like your taking food out their mouths and their kids mouths so that's not something to be playing around with. It's iust sad to see people have to stoop to low levels just to try and keep their business alive. They have beans over there I want right now and I swear to you they can not get a single cent from me ever. I've heard Logic ripping people off too many damn times and there's a saying about him "if he hasn't ripped you off yet just wait till he does." I ain't gotta wait cus he will never have the chance. 

Sorry to derail the thread about this great gear from this very sick breeder. I hope to be able to acquire some of his stuff as I always wanted a few strains from him when I saw gear listed on Attitude. Hope some people here can contribute to this thread bedsides me talking about some garbage.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 11, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> I ended up buying a pack but haven't run them yet....
> 
> here's a few i have run...
> 
> ...


'devilts tit'..lol...i love some of these names


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey guys go check out stax's site. I think it will be up and running again soon!!! massive fire drops coming


----------



## justabluez (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello Snowhigh FANS!!!!

Snowhigh seeds is having a drop at stax in 2 days. Check out some of the strains!!!!!!

Panty Dropper (Girl Scout Cookies x True Gangster Kush x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Blueberry Blast (Blue Dream x Johnny Blaze)
Deep Shit! (Deep Cough (Strawberry Cough x purple Bubba Kush x Deep Chunk) x Acapulco Gold x C99)
BlackBerry Spacewreck (Black Russian x E32 Trainwreck x Acapulco Gold x C99)
Purple Pantera (Pink Panther x Grape Krush F2)
Faded Glory (Blueberry Blast x OG Purple Fire Thai)
High Priestess: Haze x Colombian Gold x Acapulco Gold x C99
Rail Gun: Zamal x Malawi Gold x Thai x Angola Red x Thai x Purple Thai
Tangerine Sky: Pablos Gold x Angola Red x Thai x Purple Thai
Golden White Grapefruit (Grapefruit Haze x White Russian x Acapulco Gold x C99)
Chingona (Abusive OG x Pablos Gold x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Shock Wave (Electric Lemon OG x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Black Mamba: Vietnam Black x Black Congolese
Maui Gold: The Maui (Maui x Afghani) x Maui Wowie male
Shock Wave (Electric Lemon OG x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Chingona (Abusive OG x Pablos Gold x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Panty Dropper: (Dirty Brownie( Girl Scout Cookie x True Gangster Kush) x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Pablos Lemon Thai (Lemon Thai x Apollo 11 x Pablos Gold)
WAR LORD: AKA: SAW (Silver Afghani x Pablos Gold)
Hawaiian Fantasy (91 Chem x Butterscotch Hawaiian x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Kaleidos dope (Sour LSD x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Colombian Purple Car Bomb (Pablos Gold #9 x Purple Pantera #4)
Zoot Suit (Hells Angel #1 x Purple Pantera #4)
G-Suit (Pink Snow #2 (Green Kush pheno) x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Purple Diamond Kush (Lavender #1 x Purple Pantera #4
Purple African Haze: Malawi Gold (Purple Pheno) x Nevilles Haze F3 x Purple Thai
Vietnamese Laughing Grass: Dalat (purple pheno) x Black Congolese
Chocolate Thai Bx OG Chocolate Thai F2 x OG Chocolate Thai F3 x Big Sur Holy Weed male
Royal Purple Thai: Big Sur Holy Weed (pink pistil pheno) x Purple Thai x Metal Haze F2 x Angola Red
Deep Shit! (Deep Cough (Strawberry Cough x Deep Chunk) x Purple Bubba Kush x Acapulco Gold x C99)
Krop Killer (Chem Dog x Thors Hammer x Pure Kush x Uzbekistani)
Purple Eclipse (Super Nova x Purple Pantera #4 male)
Blazing Pantera (Pink Snow (Pink Panther x TGK) x Purple Pantera #4 male)
Winter Green (Tahoe Snow #5 x OG Purple Fire Thai)
Royal Purple Thai Holy Purple Thai (Big Sur Holy Weed x Purple Thai) x Metal Haze F2 x Angola Red
Ultra Violet Haze: Grape Haze (Colorado Purple Haze x Grape Krush F2) x Angola Red x Thai x Purple Thai
Afghani Street Sweeper: (Anti- Matter (Abusive OG x Thors Hammer) x Pure Kush x Uzbekistani
Thunder Bolt: (EPIC (Cali Purple Haze x Thors Hammer) x Pure Kush x Uzbekistani


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

orderd my first snow high gear. 
purple eclipse and purple panthera
i luv purps.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 20, 2015)

Watch the Purple Pantera close... Several folks reported nanners at week 5-6 in flower, myself included...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks for the headsup. 
hopefully this is a different newer batch.
im always on the watch for nanners on new beans. 
so far, so good on my RD gear. no nanners.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 20, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thanks for the headsup.
> hopefully this is a different newer batch.
> im always on the watch for nanners on new beans.
> so far, so good on my RD gear. no nanners.


i'm sure you'll find something nice… 

Snow really digs his P.P. line, so I'd trust there's some excellent plants…


----------



## Beemo (Aug 30, 2015)

snowhigh has arrived... with a nice freebie


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 30, 2015)

Beemo said:


> snowhigh has arrived... with a nice freebie


Gotta love them Stax freebies


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

is snow ever coming back with that tahoe cross? the one w/ gangsta kush, ive only seen it on the 'tude.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> is snow ever coming back with that tahoe cross? the one w/ gangsta kush, ive only seen it on the 'tude.


snow just did with winter green, but already sold out...

http://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/607-winter-green


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

i never ordered from stax.
have to peep his game. seeds come from inside the red white & blue?



Beemo said:


> snow just did with winter green, but already sold out...
> 
> http://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/607-winter-green


----------



## Beemo (Aug 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i never ordered from stax.
> have to peep his game. seeds come from inside the red white & blue?


they said some, but mostly over... 
just ask... good customer service over there...


----------



## justabluez (Sep 14, 2015)

Got my SnowHugh Black Maui and Dragon's Fire from STAX in less than 1 week.
Hard to decide what to grow. But I will probably do strains that are between 11-14 weeks next time, because I'm thinking the Black Maui and Dragon's Fire will probably need 11-14 weeks.

Maybe one of the following:
- (ACE) Zamaldelica
- (ACE) Panama
- (WOS) Colombian Gold
- (ACE) Golden Tiger
- (ACE) Tikal

4-5 months to veg/grow!! Long time.... Good thing seeds can last over 10 years if stored properly.
- Soo Many Seeds!!
- Soo Little Time !!

Also, I only use vaporizer, so my weed lasts a LONG TIME!!! Just started vaping my Colombian Gold that has been in the Jar for over 1 year!!!!! Lemon Orange zesty goodness that leaves you Clear/Warm/Fuzzy/energetic/alert!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2015)

shit i wish i could try that cured colombian! sounds great!


----------



## MrRare (Dec 8, 2015)

Are the Snowhigh genetics only available from Firestax?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (May 13, 2017)

MrRare said:


> Are the Snowhigh genetics only available from Firestax?


I offer them


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (May 13, 2017)

I have a auction going on over at my IG page @OregonEliteSeeds you can also bid via text 5416065544 hit me up these are RARE LIMITED gems being offered


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 5, 2018)

Thought I would share this pheno I found out of two Chocolate Kush seeds from snowhigh. Its lineage consists of chocolate thai x hells angel OG. Only one of them is a bleeder. Expensive seeds but exotic genetics


----------



## yesum (Aug 5, 2018)

Snow has been active again on instagram. He has a link there if you want to talk to him. I have run several landrace strains from him and am satisfied. I am running new ones from him right now. He got some strains from BCO and Bodhi, some from many other sources. His Panama Red is from BCO and seems very much like Dr. Greenthumbs PR in effect. Must be my trippiest strain I have right now, strong too.

If you missed the 70's or miss the 70's he can send you back in time. His Michoacan x Guerrero is dead on to what I smoked way back when, just it was not called anything but pot. The Acapulco Gold and Panama Red are new to me but I feel they are genuine. Same with his Thai x Cambodian. I bought six packs and got 15 freebie packs. Not guaranteeing anything there for you. His health has been poor and I guess is a little better for now, I would jump on it if you see anything you want over at instagram.


----------



## mjw42 (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone had issues with SHSeeds germination? Just went thru my second 5-pack of Purple Mexican Thai and zero seeds popped again. The other 20 from other breeders all popped. In general, I'd say my success rate is a solid 90%. Guess I'll try the 5-pack of Blueberry Blast and see how that goes.


----------



## yesum (Oct 9, 2018)

Most seeds popped of several strains but my Vietnamese is hit and miss. Got a runt out it that popped too, had to throw it away.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 9, 2018)

wonder whatever happened to Beemo?...and his archrival the Rt Hon. Mr Bob Zmuda???


----------



## SFnone (Aug 20, 2019)

Keeping it moving along-
Some Panama Black. Most smell like slightly fruity, plastic incense. The tall one smells super incense-y. Can't stop sniffing it. No smoke report yet, but early scent is freakin wonderful.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 25, 2019)

Crystal Skull- (Choco Chiba x Metal Haze f2/Angola Red) Super seeded, with Uptown Brown pollen. Bugs love it.
 
 
Very hard to describe the smell on these... Kind of sharpie, kind of sweet pickle, gin, with a sort of "warm, recently worn woman's sweater" smell... I know that's a really weird description, and may even sound a bit creepy, but that's how it smells. A little skunk and baked goods smells too. No smoke report yet, but got some drying out now.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 2, 2019)

quick update: the panama black has changed to a licorice, carrot kind of smell and taste and gives a sort of disorienting, off-balance type of high. The crystal skull differs in smells from straight grapefruit to odd perfumy, roasted coffee and citrus together. I find the second, more coffee pheno is the one to go with. Just better. Reminds me of the weed I first smoked when I was a kid... really up and adventurous, but still heavy and stoney. good stuff for sure.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 29, 2020)

I smoked some panama black after months of curing, and wow what a difference! This stuff is wild... heady as hell...


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 1, 2020)

Any help finding a pack of Black Mamba would be awesome! I'm new to growing Snowhigh. I've only smoked a little throught friends(Tangerine Sky, Grimm Creeper, Quicksilver). Thanks for any help.


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Any help finding a pack of Black Mamba would be awesome! I'm new to growing Snowhigh. I've only smoked a little throught friends(Tangerine Sky, Grimm Creeper, Quicksilver). Thanks for any help.


I don't know if you know, but you can email SnowHigh himself directly in order to get his seed list and then order from him. Do not be disappointed with the seed pricing because he will give you a lot of freebies that are of his other releases and NOT some tester packs. He's very generous. I wished I knew this before I bought some of his seeds from some other seed banks.

You can get SnowHigh's email address from his Instagram.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 2, 2020)

Finally popped my metal dragons...long since done

Found 2 keeprs a 11 weeker and a 9 weeker.


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 2, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Finally popped my metal dragons...long since done
> 
> Found 2 keeprs a 11 weeker and a 9 weeker.


I've been curious about this strain as SnowHigh has several crosses with it. Can you tell more about why you are growing them? What's the lineage, aroma, and effects like?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 2, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> I've been curious about this strain as SnowHigh has several crosses with it. Can you tell more about why you are growing them? What's the lineage, aroma, and effects like?



Aromas were consistant with the parents 

Metal Haze x Burmese

Citrus haze grapefruit smell in the 9nweek pheno

And a lemon lime sweet fruit smell with a bit of fuel smell in the 11 and 13 week phenos, i couldnt finish the 13 week pheno

All the 3 female's exhibited the same structure. Short to Medium internode length with long nugs that extend the length of the stalk. Creating a nug bat.

Both the 9 and 13 werk pheno stretched quiet a bit. And naturally create mutliple tops/main branches.

Tbh i never got to sample of the bud, politics of legal grows mean i dont get to sample everything...but 

Im growing out the 9 week pheno in my personal garden and will have more to share in a month or so



Expect heavy hair production and late flower minor fox tailing.

Photo is of the 9 week pheno at wk7


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 2, 2020)

I got it from another ROI fello, emailed him about it. I'm waiting to hear back. Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 2, 2020)

I got it from another ROI fello, emailed him about it. I'm waiting to hear back. Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

I was lucky enough to smoke some Grimm Creeper, Quick Silver and Tangerine Sky. The third (TS) made me decide to grow some Snowhigh gear. I haven't planted any yet, but I'm holding a pack of Heart of Darkness, and just confirmed an order with Snow for a pack of Balc Mamba (Black Congolese x Vietnamese Black)! I've hunted this strain for nearly 3 years, now it's nearly in my grasp.
Thanks @SFnone


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 8, 2020)

Any smoke reports on the stuff you smoked from Snowhigh?

Why have you been hunting for Black Mamba? What's unique about it?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Crystal Skull- (Choco Chiba x Metal Haze f2/Angola Red) Super seeded, with Uptown Brown pollen. Bugs love it.
> View attachment 4399948
> View attachment 4399949
> Very hard to describe the smell on these... Kind of sharpie, kind of sweet pickle, gin, with a sort of "warm, recently worn woman's sweater" smell... I know that's a really weird description, and may even sound a bit creepy, but that's how it smells. A little skunk and baked goods smells too. No smoke report yet, but got some drying out now.


I've been eyeballin' some of his crosses with the Angola Red.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Any smoke reports on the stuff you smoked from Snowhigh?
> 
> Why have you been hunting for Black Mamba? What's unique about it?


I love African sativas, and I'm expecting to love Vietnamese sativas. My late father want to try Black Mamba, and never got to. I'm going to send him a smoke report to the afterlife.
Grimm Creeper, loved the skunky oldschool flavor. The buzz took me back to a period in time (circa '92) where everything was new and good. Super heady (to me) for an indica, until an hour or so in, then it's overwhelming laziness lol
Quick Silver..what I remember is a good head buzz, many giggles and vision blur..I think I remember not being a huge fan of the flavor on that one.
Tangerine Sky is everything Snow describes.
It rung my bell, tasted really nice, and lasted 4+ hours without letting up.


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 8, 2020)

Awesome! We need more info on SnowHigh gears.

Can you point me out to where I can find Snowhigh's description of Tangerine Sky?

I got several strains from Snowhigh too and will be running some next.

Thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

Seedfinder is where I read it.


----------



## justabluez (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice to see others exploring Snowhigh gear. Tangerine Sky is one of my favorites. Actually has a little "Tangerine/Orange" taste and smell. Nice clear energetic buzz... I crossed it with Blazing Dragon.....Can't wait to smoke it!! POP those seeds before they get TOO OLD!!!


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 8, 2020)

I just got the latest seed list and saw Tangerine Sky 2 which is Colombian Gold dominant. 

@justabluez, what strains have you completed growing from Snowhigh? And please give us smoke reports.

Thanks!


----------



## justabluez (Mar 8, 2020)

Unfiltered,

I've been stuck on snowhigh for a few years trying to get through as many of those strains as possible.
Most of my reviews/pollen chucks are at EYE CEE MAG.

I've grown:
1. Pipe Dream 
2. Black Maui
3. Dragons Fire
4. Shockwave (Male Only)
5. Golden Dragon (Male Only)
6. Blazing Dragon (Male Only)
7. Pablos Lemon Thai
8. Durban Thai Highflyer 2
9. Tangerine Sky
10. Ultraviolet Haze.

The ONLY issue I had with all of the females is that I could not seem to SAVE any......I just went straight through it all!! Could not save any because I liked them all SOO MUCH!!! I'm just starting to circle back to some of the crosses I made. Most of them are 10+ weeks to flower.

Sooo many breeders and strains out there. Somehow I fell into the Snowhigh and Ace Seeds hole, and I seem to be STUCK on SATIVA!!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm seriously looking at some Blazing Dragon and Ultraviolet Haze.


----------



## justabluez (Mar 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm seriously looking at some Blazing Dragon and Ultraviolet Haze.


I LOVE Ultraviolet Haze. Seems to grow like a HAZE....Floppy plant that needs lots of support. Smell is interesting. Light haze smell or very little smell. May have a little grape taste in it....Just thinking about UV Haze puts a smile on the face. I LOVE UV HAZE!!!!! I actually took a clone of UV Haze and grew it twice, because I knew I would VAPE IT ALL UP in a few weeks!!

Eventually I will get back to Blazing Dragon...


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 8, 2020)

Is Blazing Dragon in stock anywhere? Snowhigh seed list does not list it anymore.


----------



## unfiltered (Mar 8, 2020)

What are the most soaring, energizing, creative, euphoric, and trippy strains from Snowhigh?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> What are the most soaring, energizing, creative, euphoric, and trippy strains from Snowhigh?


I don't know what the most fitting to that would be, other than what I read on Seedfinder. Rail Gun sounds up your alley.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2020)

I see SeedCellar.com in Jackson, MI has Golden Dragon in stock, but the Blazinng Dragon is now void from the list. Seems Snowhigh gear is finally gaining some attention there. I've only noticed his lines selling out there in the last couple of months...with exception to the Black Mamba that sold out a few years back on there lol


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2020)

justabluez said:


> Nice to see others exploring Snowhigh gear. Tangerine Sky is one of my favorites. Actually has a little "Tangerine/Orange" taste and smell. Nice clear energetic buzz... I crossed it with Blazing Dragon.....Can't wait to smoke it!! POP those seeds before they get TOO OLD!!!


That sounds like a nice cross. Blazing Dragon probably puts out some amazing flavors. I'd like to know how this cross turned out. Please keep us posted.
I'm hoping to make f2's of my Heart of Darkness right out of the gate. I want to try to get the Narrow Leaf Afghani sorted out, maybe somewhere close to stable some day. 
My Black Mamba's, I intend on f2ing also, but not trying to separate or stablize either direction. I want it to retain whatever traits come with those lines respectively.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2020)

@justabluez I do intend on liberally spreading BM pollen to some other strains. I've got some Bodhi lines, and just scored some Highland Guerrero, and Highland Oaxacan Gold, both from Cryptic Labs. So, who knows what's in store.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

@justabluez , Greetings! What all did you happen to hit with Blazing Dragon male?


----------



## SFnone (Jun 10, 2020)

smoked my last of Panama Red (2016) from last year tonight, the most sativa female I had, and yeah, this stuff is good. Easily my favorite smelling, the high also easily makes the top 10 list. It takes a minute for the high to really hit but once it does, it is a very introspective, door opening, lucid dream world kind of thing. High-tened awareness weed for sure. With some hunting, I would bet there is a good mushroom pheno to be found in this strain... the potential is absolutely there.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 11, 2020)

SFnone said:


> smoked my last of Panama Red (2016) from last year tonight, the most sativa female I had, and yeah, this stuff is good. Easily my favorite smelling, the high also easily makes the top 10 list. It takes a minute for the high to really hit but once it does, it is a very introspective, door opening, lucid dream world kind of thing. High-tened awareness weed for sure. With some hunting, I would bet there is a good mushroom pheno to be found in this strain... the potential is absolutely there.


I almost ordered that recently, but went with the Angola Red instead. I may still pick up some of those beans. Thanks for sharing.

Edit: I've also got Golden Dragon, and Black Congolese IX coming in the same order.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 28, 2020)

@SFnone , I'm going to have some of that Panama Red 2016 (sweet berry pheno) coming with a pack of Vietnam Black in a couple of weeks. I still haven't started any Snow'beans yet. I'm a few weeks from moving, so I'll get a room going as soon as I'm in my new place.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @SFnone , I'm going to have some of that Panama Red 2016 (sweet berry pheno) coming with a pack of Vietnam Black in a couple of weeks. I still haven't started any Snow'beans yet. I'm a few weeks from moving, so I'll get a room going as soon as I'm in my new place.


I should pick up another pack... it's not every plant that has that super head high, but if you get it I think you'll agree that it is similar to a low dose psychedelic drug. The smell is amazing... I don't know if I would call it "sweet berry" though... maybe a little, but to me it was more like extreme lime with pine shavings/sawdust and caulk mixed with superglue. the buds do turn red! the smoke is rich and dark tasting and kind of like a cigar store I would say, (but i'm not really an expert on cigar stores...) it's "sophisticated"...


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 28, 2020)

It's my understanding he (Snow) has a few phenos of the PR 2016 preservation. The one I ordered was labeled 'sweet berry'. I'm certain it will be majick! There were only a few packs left, as well the same with Vietnam Black. I don't want to talk about what I spent for 1 of his last 4 packs of VB
Haha


----------



## SFnone (Sep 28, 2020)

yeah that's the only problem with snow, he's got so many things, and unfortunately they are kind of up there in cost. I wanted to try the Grand Colombian before it's gone, but am just so out of money right now. Says the roots can have thorns... I know it has nothing to do with how it smokes, but for some reason I really like the idea of that. I heard that Vietnam Black was going for a lot... and a lot of people want it... maybe preserve them if you can!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 28, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah that's the only problem with snow, he's got so many things, and unfortunately they are kind of up there in cost. I wanted to try the Grand Colombian before it's gone, but am just so out of money right now. Says the roots can have thorns... I know it has nothing to do with how it smokes, but for some reason I really like the idea of that. I heard that Vietnam Black was going for a lot... and a lot of people want it... maybe preserve them if you can!


I fully intend on preserving them. I'm going to run some other freebie Highland Guerrero from Cryptic Labs as practice first.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone know how Snowhigh is doing? I was messaging him but haven't heard from him in a bit, hope he is OK


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2020)

I just got an order a couple weeks back. Ups and downs, you know. Probably just a little busy with fall harvesting, making killer seed packs.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I just got an order a couple weeks back. Ups and downs, you know. Probably just a little busy with fall harvesting, making killer seed packs.


Sweet, thanks Mawasmada, good to hear

Btw wanted to ask you (or anyone that reads this) - any specific landrace Mexican strain that you'd recommend that is both uplifting and happy, but also clear-headed and doesn't cause paranoia / isn't too trippy?


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Sweet, thanks Mawasmada, good to hear
> 
> Btw wanted to ask you (or anyone that reads this) - any specific landrace Mexican strain that you'd recommend that is both uplifting and happy, but also clear-headed and doesn't cause paranoia / isn't too trippy?


I've heard Highland Guerrero lines are what you describe, where as Acapulco Gold, and Oaxacan Gold are both a bit racey and trippy.
I don't know about other Mexican lines or their affects. 
I've got a few different ones to work with later, from Snowhigh, Bodhi, and Cryptic Labs.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've heard Highland Guerrero lines are what you describe, where as Acapulco Gold, and Oaxacan Gold are both a bit racey and trippy.
> I don't know about other Mexican lines or their affects.
> I've got a few different ones to work with later, from Snowhigh, Bodhi, and Cryptic Labs.


Thanks - I think I've also heard that about the Highland Guerrero, I came across it today looking for Mexican landraces, but looks like no seeds currently available, hopefully something pops up in the future.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Thanks - I think I've also heard that about the Highland Guerrero, I came across it today looking for Mexican landraces, but looks like no seeds currently available, hopefully something pops up in the future.


I got mine as freebies through GLG. Currently, you're right, those aren't on the freebies list. Often when they're restocked they're also for sale at $60 a pack, with the freebies option for doubling.

Edit: That's the Cryptic Labs line. They've got a Vintage Mexican x Oaxacan Gold freebie right now. I don't know what exactly the "vintage" line holds.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2020)

Snowhigh has a few different Mexican lines. Smoking Mirror sounds good. I don't remember all of them off hand.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2020)

From the October menu I seen a Torreon x Michoacán, Chiapas x Michoacán, and the Smoking Mirror which was an heirloom red Mexican I believe.

Edit: Sierra Madre Mexican (Guerrero '78 x Michoacán)


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> From the October menu I seen a Torreon x Michoacán, Chiapas x Michoacán, and the Smoking Mirror which was an heirloom red Mexican I believe.
> 
> Edit: Sierra Madre Mexican (Guerrero '78 x Michoacán)


Thanks, I was looking at that one. I wanted to try to stick to pure lines, moreso out of curiosity and to see what each landrace line offers. His Mexican Hot Chocolate though looked really good as well. The smoking mirror was listed as a hierloom coastal Mexican, I didn't see any more info about it so wasn't really sure what the effect was like. I saw he also had the heirloom Mexican Punta Roja, but also wasn't sure about the effect.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Thanks, I was looking at that one. I wanted to try to stick to pure lines, moreso out of curiosity and to see what each landrace line offers. His Mexican Hot Chocolate though looked really good as well. The smoking mirror was listed as a hierloom coastal Mexican, I didn't see any more info about it so wasn't really sure what the effect was like. I saw he also had the heirloom Mexican Punta Roja, but also wasn't sure about the effect.


From the menu I saw;
"The Mexican Punta Roja is a faster version of the Colombian Punto Rojo, both are trippy and visual, euphoric and colorful highs."


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 6, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Thanks, I was looking at that one. I wanted to try to stick to pure lines, moreso out of curiosity and to see what each landrace line offers. His Mexican Hot Chocolate though looked really good as well. The smoking mirror was listed as a hierloom coastal Mexican, I didn't see any more info about it so wasn't really sure what the effect was like. I saw he also had the heirloom Mexican Punta Roja, but also wasn't sure about the effect.


Not sure if he still has any, but through the summer he was advertising several different pheno's of Oaxacan Zipolite, and also a cross of it to Acapulco Gold.
I'm betting if you contact him, he can help in you search.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 23, 2020)

Any current landraces Snowhigh offers that would offer a clear, clean, funcional high? 

I've been asking him via IG but don't want to spam him, so wanted to ask on here if anyone has any recommendations from his current November menu


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 26, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Thanks, I was looking at that one. I wanted to try to stick to pure lines, moreso out of curiosity and to see what each landrace line offers. His Mexican Hot Chocolate though looked really good as well. The smoking mirror was listed as a hierloom coastal Mexican, I didn't see any more info about it so wasn't really sure what the effect was like. I saw he also had the heirloom Mexican Punta Roja, but also wasn't sure about the effect.


Does anyone have experience sprouting Mexican Hot Chocolate? I gave it a go with about four beans but they only got as far as the tails poking out in paper towels... maybe I'll try scuffing or cracking the coat this next go around.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 26, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Any current landraces Snowhigh offers that would offer a clear, clean, funcional high?
> 
> I've been asking him via IG but don't want to spam him, so wanted to ask on here if anyone has any recommendations from his current November menu


I asked him this same question awhile back (not sure if these strains are still available). I doubt he would mind if I shared this:

"Hmm Pluto is my specialty.. haha So thats a tough one. Well sure I have some nice lines depending which direction your looking too go? If you want happy then I would recommend Mexican Hot Chocolate, its happy, smiley, electric and soaring as well as euphoric and dreamy. It is potent, but it wont cause noid issues. Something a little more centered maybe my Purple Pantera, Blazing Pantera, G-Suit, Grimm Creeper, Heroine, Bad Ass Donkey Dick B.A.D.D., Pipe Dream, Blueberry Blast, Colombian Golden Kush, Snow Mountain, Deep Shit, Devils Poison, Magic Man, Burning Spear, Ethiopian Highland x Hells Angel, Palladium, Swazi x Panama Red, I wish I had more pure Swazi as that would be perfect for you. Its great daytime smoke and not too overbearing. Congolese Black IX is euphoric and trippy but not noiding and irritating, Congolese Gold, Colombian Gold are great choices as well, the colombian gold is an enhancement high, Panama Black, very high quality high, smoke a whole joint is recommended (smile). These are all great and potent but in an enjoyable way, they can be potent and are potent as well."


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 26, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Does anyone have experience sprouting Mexican Hot Chocolate? I gave it a go with about four beans but they only got as far as the tails poking out in paper towels... maybe I'll try scuffing or cracking the coat this next go around.


I highly recommend a 12 hr h2o2 soak. Get the normal 3% solution from the drug store and add 30 ml to 500 ml water. For really old seeds, I do that first, then take out the seeds and transfer them to a ph'd water mixed with Fulvic acid and liquid kelp. All of these things have studies backing them up, just google them plus "germination." But if you just try one, go with the h2o2, then place the seed directly into it's final medium, or a rapid rooter. and be sure to wash your hands very well before you touch it, the h2o2 kills all the nasty hand germs and fungus, so it helps prevent damping off too. Do this instead of scratching at your seeds-it chemically "scarifies" them. Ditch the paper towels...here is a better guide https://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## Railage (Dec 26, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I highly recommend a 12 hr h2o2 soak. Get the normal 3% solution from the drug store and add 30 ml to 500 ml water. For really old seeds, I do that first, then take out the seeds and transfer them to a ph'd water mixed with Fulvic acid and liquid kelp. All of these things have studies backing them up, just google them plus "germination." But if you just try one, go with the h2o2, then place the seed directly into it's final medium, or a rapid rooter. and be sure to wash your hands very well before you touch it, the h2o2 kills all the nasty hand germs and fungus, so it helps prevent damping off too. Do this instead of scratching at your seeds-it chemically "scarifies" them. Ditch the paper towels...here is a better guide https://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


Id recommend doing any trick you can to get your Snowhigh seeds to pop, toughest seeds I’ve had to get to germinate.

I don’t know if he’s still telling people this but he said to crack them open to get them to germinate.

Had issues with the Acapulco Gold x C99 F2s, the High Voltage, and Blueberry Blast, the Purple Thai Haze F2s germinated just fine though.

I know theyre old.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 26, 2020)

justabluez said:


> Unfiltered,
> 
> I've been stuck on snowhigh for a few years trying to get through as many of those strains as possible.
> Most of my reviews/pollen chucks are at EYE CEE MAG.
> ...


Just curious, how did you like the Pipe Dream? Was also thinking about growing that one, looks good


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Jan 6, 2021)

PS - how often does Snow come out with new seeds?

Wondering if I should order from the November menu, or wait until new seeds come out... not sure if it's once a year, or more often.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 6, 2021)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> PS - how often does Snow come out with new seeds?
> 
> Wondering if I should order from the November menu, or wait until new seeds come out... not sure if it's once a year, or more often.


Email and ask for the most updated menu he has and he'll email it to you. It make take a bit for a reply, but he'll get it to you.

Edit:I think they're monthly/bi-monthly


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2021)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> PS - how often does Snow come out with new seeds?
> 
> Wondering if I should order from the November menu, or wait until new seeds come out... not sure if it's once a year, or more often.


I don't think he necessarily restocks strains very often, but comes out with new things all the time. I think a lot of his current stuff will end up being a little older... If you email him he'll help you out and surely give you some deals if you are on a budget.


----------



## Romulanman (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm about ready to pop a few of the blueberry blast and blackberry spacewreck. Hopefully find a few tasty phenos if the germ rate is good. He told me they were kind of lagging lately on the germ rate for both of these but we'll see.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks guys. Anyone know the differences between Snow's Panama Red's? 

I want to get a Panama Red, but not sure which one to get ('16, Sweet Red Berry, etc). 

I hit up Snow on IG but haven't heard back in a few weeks. 

I'm looking to grow pure landraces, not sure if once the PR goes, it won't be back for a long time. 

I already have some AG from another preservation project, so was thinking of going with the PR to grow out some of the more legendary strains, and then try growing Highland Guerrero, Michoacan, and then Thai's and Lesothos, etc.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 8, 2021)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Thanks guys. Anyone know the differences between Snow's Panama Red's?
> 
> I want to get a Panama Red, but not sure which one to get ('16, Sweet Red Berry, etc).
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the PR sweet berry, and blue, are from the '16 preservation run just separated by pheno.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Jan 9, 2021)

justabluez said:


> Unfiltered,
> 
> I've been stuck on snowhigh for a few years trying to get through as many of those strains as possible.
> Most of my reviews/pollen chucks are at EYE CEE MAG.
> ...


Just curious, which strains of those were your favorites?

How was the Pipe Dream? I was eying that one as well


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Aug 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I almost ordered that recently, but went with the Angola Red instead. I may still pick up some of those beans. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Edit: I've also got Golden Dragon, and Black Congolese IX coming in the same order.


Just curious Mawasmada, how did you like the Golden Dragon and Black Congolese, what were the effects like?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 17, 2021)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Just curious Mawasmada, how did you like the Golden Dragon and Black Congolese, what were the effects like?


I've not run them yet. Unforseen events caused me to put off grows for a while. I'll be back up and running by December, latest.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Aug 18, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Also, I gifted half of my Golden Dragon. I may get more, but I have so much I'm really trying to slow down the bean buying especiallly with not growing for a few months.


Thanks for the update M - did you end up growing any Snowhigh gear? Wondering how the strains were if you did get a chance


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2021)

Railage said:


> Id recommend doing any trick you can to get your Snowhigh seeds to pop, toughest seeds I’ve had to get to germinate.
> 
> I don’t know if he’s still telling people this but he said to crack them open to get them to germinate.
> 
> ...


I got a growers pack of blueberry blast a couple years ago. Supposed to be 100 seeds, got 120. Gave about 30 away.

Guy I gave em to said he was having issues so I popped 20 with no intention of growing the plants out. I chose the one vial of 20 that had mostly viable seeds. Figured they got fucked in the mail or something. 

Fast forward to a few months ago. Put a vial in paper towels, nothing after 72 hours. Manually crack a few, some had dead embryos. 

Determined to get some value out of these I tried everything I had available. Soaked the rest in h2o2, followed by urb, busted out the seed cracker. The other 3 vials had 3 grow taps and die. 

Pretty sick, had the chance to grow like 10 of these 120 and didn't. 

Wasn't expecting the germ rates to be completely dogshit aids. Was thinking these were seconds, 50% germ rate or somewhere around there. Got 100 seeds suited for a smoothie and 20 possibly viable ones. 

Was wanting some Johnny blaze in my life. I didn't plan on having to go to my back up option of jb x c99.


----------



## SilverShamrock420 (Dec 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I got a growers pack of blueberry blast a couple years ago. Supposed to be 100 seeds, got 120. Gave about 30 away.
> 
> Guy I gave em to said he was having issues so I popped 20 with no intention of growing the plants out. I chose the one vial of 20 that had mostly viable seeds. Figured they got fucked in the mail or something.
> 
> ...


Well damn I just tried to germinate 4 out of 40 that I have on the 14th and believe I will be having a similar experience with the rest over the course of this next year. Great breeder but those ones I'd guess are duds at this point. Almost want to germ all the other 36 right now out of curiosity, my luck is half would germ and I'd be stuck tryna figure where to put 18 Blue Dream hybrids. Again great breeder and even nicer guy, but some of the old stock is a decade old.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 28, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I don't think he necessarily restocks strains very often, but comes out with new things all the time. I think a lot of his current stuff will end up being a little older... If you email him he'll help you out and surely give you some deals if you are on a budget.


He has a lot of interesting offerings for sure but the prices are nuts


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 28, 2021)

I need to get running some since I've spent a small fortune on his gear haha


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Dec 28, 2021)

I have 60s Colombian Red and Tangerine Sky going right now. Flipped to 12/12 today.


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 28, 2021)

Have one of his Acapulco Gold purple stem Bx running and just jarred up a Purple Mexican Thai a few days ago. I also tried to pop a handful of the Blueberry Blast a while back with no luck.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ordered some packs from his holiday special, still waiting, Devil's Skunk was one of the freebies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 19, 2022)

damn thats not good to hear about the bbb. i popped some panama red and those germed fine. about to look into some other packs now that i can run them.


----------



## Smorf (Jan 19, 2022)

Has anyone tried any of the snowhigh skywalker crosses?


----------



## TopShelftrees (May 16, 2022)

Anyone ran the devils skunk? Highly highly intrigued by this cross! Also if anyone has any info on any of his packs with snow cap (I know they will be old) I’d be forever grateful. Thanks in advance


----------



## Geartner (May 16, 2022)

Growing out a single Quicksilver right now. Slow vegger, but growing strong in flower. She's strong smelling, open structure, no larf and an easy growing plant. Kinda sad i couldn't take any Cuts due to the slow veg, would have liked a rerun from cut. Its day 56 from flip here


----------



## gzussaves69 (May 17, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Anyone ran the devils skunk? Highly highly intrigued by this cross! Also if anyone has any info on any of his packs with snow cap (I know they will be old) I’d be forever grateful. Thanks in advance


Gonna pop a couple each of the Quicksilver & Abominable Snowman on the next round.


----------



## TopShelftrees (May 17, 2022)

gzussaves69 said:


> Gonna pop a couple each of the Quicksilver & Abominable Snowman on the next round.


Definitely keeping an eye out that AS has me highly intrigued.


----------



## TopShelftrees (May 17, 2022)

@Geartner isnt that always the case. The hardest to clone are always the best sadly.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2022)

Splish splash. Not pictured is 25 blueberry blast and 6 black Maui.


----------



## TopShelftrees (May 30, 2022)

Nice, those should be very interesting @greenghost420


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Nice, those should be very interesting @greenghost420


I wanna be an astronaut so let's see if these can help lol got a ton to look


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Very nice! Wish I could afford some .Just got some devils skunk and some black raspberry haze gifted to me by an amazing member. Really stoked for the DS minus the 10-14 weeks+ for the skunky phenos!


I was lucky at that time to have money and get in on a promo. If you want snowhigh I would never buy from any bank, go direct and wait for a promo .


----------



## mawasmada (May 30, 2022)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 5141660


Nice pile, I've got several of those to run soon. I love seeing others growing, or at least holding and intending to grow these gems.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Nice pile, I've got several of those to run soon. I love seeinng others growing, or at leadt holding and intending to grow these gems.


It ain't gonna be easy but someone's gotta do it lol


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2022)

hey stop talking about trading, gifting etc on here, and stop doing it on our forum,. its against the rules thanks


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2022)

im going to reopen this now and hope that we can just continue the snowhigh seeds discussion while following the rules thanks <3


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 1, 2022)

Has anyone tried, or have thoughts on, SnowHigh's Colombian Gold or Vietnam Black pure lines?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2022)

I just pulled my pack of viet black to run as it seems the blue berry blast are looking like duds. Iv seems some results on ig that they are promising


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2022)

So anyone sitting on blueberry blast , u must crack the shells manually. After 3 days in water I could tell they activated but weren't showing any tails or cracks at that. I pulled em out and had to crack em with my teeth lol they were thick! Now I got a bunch with tails into dirt and I think I'll get almost all into dirt so from zero percent to prob 90 is pretty awesome!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2022)

Got 1 black Maui from 6 after cracking which sucks and the lol grass are breaking dirt so that's going good so far


----------



## Geartner (Jun 12, 2022)

Quicksilver Day 80 from flip, chop day. Enjoyed growing her !


----------



## howchill (Jul 31, 2022)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> I have 60s Colombian Red and Tangerine Sky going right now. Flipped to 12/12 today.


How did this turn out


----------



## howchill (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m gonna grab Jamaican blood klot from multiverse what do you guys think?


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 15, 2022)

howchill said:


> I’m gonna grab Jamaican blood klot from multiverse what do you guys think?


Sounds like some killer BIG plants! Go for it. I'd hit Snow up for his latest list though, and let him know you're interested in that strain specifically because he does do a lot of different monthly deals, you just don't know unless you request a current list.


----------



## howchill (Aug 15, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Sounds like some killer BIG plants! Go for it. I'd hit Snow up for his latest list though, and let him know you're interested in that strain specifically because he does do a lot of different monthly deals, you just don't know unless you request a current list.


Where can I hit him up?


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 15, 2022)

howchill said:


> Where can I hit him up?


sent dm


----------



## howchill (Aug 25, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> sent dm


Thank you for the plug


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 25, 2022)

howchill said:


> Thank you for the plug


nice picks!


----------



## -Squash- (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi guys,

Is there an official website where Snow lists everything/ i can order from direct? Is anyone able to straight up email him for something like that? (How do i get this information?) I would love to get my hands on some more old school genetics. Sorry if these have been asked a million times already but im having a hard time finding it.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Sep 26, 2022)

-Squash- said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there an official website where Snow lists everything/ i can order from direct? Is anyone able to straight up email him for something like that? (How do i get this information?) I would love to get my hands on some more old school genetics. Sorry if these have been asked a million times already but im having a hard time finding it.


One of his old posts had [email protected] listed as the contact


----------



## -Squash- (Sep 26, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> One of his old posts had [email protected] listed as the contact


Probably should have replied here sooner; I've had a couple people dm me the same 

I just reached out to him not too long ago. Thank you guys a ton!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 18, 2022)

Anybody grow out Snow's Nangarhar Afghan? Got a pack split into 2 pheno's, one grape the other just described as "red stem"...any info on either is appreciated.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 25, 2022)

greenghost420 said:


> So anyone sitting on blueberry blast , u must crack the shells manually. After 3 days in water I could tell they activated but weren't showing any tails or cracks at that. I pulled em out and had to crack em with my teeth lol they were thick! Now I got a bunch with tails into dirt and I think I'll get almost all into dirt so from zero percent to prob 90 is pretty awesome!


Hey green ghost how the the BBB turnout? I just tried my luck on some older stock of snow highs stuff - acapulco gold x c99 f2, and heroine. 
1 week in and no sign of life. I did crack some, scuff some, paper towel, direct in soil…you name it I tried at least some. Next old pack I’ll try is the Grimm creeper.

i did the Guerrero green x Michoacán gpb however and 9/10 direct in the soil and growing quite nicely so I’d definitely jump on any older stock of his as you mentioned.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Oct 26, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> Hey green ghost how the the BBB turnout? I just tried my luck on some older stock of snow highs stuff - acapulco gold x c99 f2, and heroine.
> 1 week in and no sign of life. I did crack some, scuff some, paper towel, direct in soil…you name it I tried at least some. Next old pack I’ll try is the Grimm creeper.
> 
> i did the Guerrero green x Michoacán gpb however and 9/10 direct in the soil and growing quite nicely so I’d definitely jump on any older stock of his as you mentioned.


Having similar issues with older stock of Quicksilver and Abominable Snowman, positive note I have a vigorous Nangarhar Afghani (choc perfume) x Panama Red seedling above the dirt!


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 26, 2022)

gzussaves69 said:


> Having similar issues with older stock of Quicksilver and Abominable Snowman, positive note I have a vigorous Nangarhar Afghani (choc perfume) x Panama Red seedling above the dirt!


Glad to hear; he gave me that one as a freebie as well and excited to try it one day. Hope you post the grow I’ll follow along. Sounds like a winner for sure!

also positive is my Guerrero green x Michoacán are filling in and I can see some frost building up even if it’s hidden by all the hairs!


----------



## gzussaves69 (Oct 26, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> Glad to hear; he gave me that one as a freebie as well and excited to try it one day. Hope you post the grow I’ll follow along. Sounds like a winner for sure!
> 
> also positive is my Guerrero green x Michoacán are filling in and I can see some frost building up even if it’s hidden by all the hairs!


Awesome, post some pics when and if you can. Happy growing!


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 26, 2022)

Geartner said:


> Quicksilver Day 80 from flip, chop day. Enjoyed growing her !


these look great btw. How was the buzz - as up and trippy as the description?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 27, 2022)

I am growing out 2 of his Crazy Train (Vietnamese Black/Vietnamese Gold x E32 Trainwreck) × The Cube from Deadpanhead..The terps came from the Crazy Train side and are absolutely Intoxicatingly mystic. Was on his IG and he is working insane Vietnamese/Thai crosses. Looking to score Crazy Train or Devils Tit in the future.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 27, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am growing out 2 of his Crazy Train (Vietnamese Black/Vietnamese Gold x E32 Trainwreck) × The Cube from Deadpanhead..The terps came from the Crazy Train side and are absolutely Intoxicatingly mystic. Was on his IG and he is working insane Vietnamese/Thai crosses. Looking to score Crazy Train or Devils Tit in the future.


Sounds great; curious to try the Vietnamese lines myself. Really want to pop dr doom I think it’s (metal haze x Burmese) x purple Vietnamese. Just waiting until I don’t have height restrictions ha!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 28, 2022)

He popped beans from 14 different provinces in Thailand back in July.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 7, 2022)

Nangarhar Afghani (chocolate perfume pheno) x Panama Red looking fairly happy. Tried popping a couple Blackberry Spacewreck, but neither broke the surface. Have to come back to the older stock again next round.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 7, 2022)

gzussaves69 said:


> Nangarhar Afghani (chocolate perfume pheno) x Panama Red looking fairly happy. Tried popping a couple Blackberry Spacewreck, but neither broke the surface. Have to come back to the older stock again next round.


This worries me. I hope my older packs sprout.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Nov 7, 2022)

Ive got some quicksilver soaking now.
I wouldn’t wait on the older packs - I’ve had 0/50 heroine and 0/30 Grimm creeper, 0/20 acapulco gold x c99 f2 as well.

i tried every trick at my disposal with all of them as well.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 7, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> Ive got some quicksilver soaking now.
> I wouldn’t wait on the older packs - I’ve had 0/50 heroine and 0/30 Grimm creeper, 0/20 acapulco gold x c99 f2 as well.
> 
> i tried every trick at my disposal with all of them as well.


Yikes! I've got some of those lines, as well as the Blackberry Spacewreck. I didn't know some of these lines were that old when I bought them.


----------



## JeffWix (Nov 7, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Yikes! I've got some of those lines, as well as the Blackberry Spacewreck. I didn't know some of these lines were that old when I bought them.


The Blackberry Spacewreck is awesome...hope they pop for you...heat and humidity...yeah BB SpaceWreck has to be from 2010 or so.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Nov 7, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Yikes! I've got some of those lines, as well as the Blackberry Spacewreck. I didn't know some of these lines were that old when I bought them.


Yeah - no time like the present I guess. I was hoping for a few to make f2’s…

hopefully the quicksilver will pop. I also put 8 of the blackberry spacewreck down for fun as well and if I get some of both to pop I plan to pollen chuck amongst themselves t

On the other hand his Guerrero green x Michoacán gpb popped rather easy with no tricks needed. I just put them in dirt with plastic over them until the seeds emerged, and they are gorgeous specimens IMO.

Here lies the problem if our addiction - too many seeds and not enough room to grow them all hehe


----------



## -Squash- (Nov 9, 2022)

Has anyone heard from John recently? I was in contact with him roughly a month ago, sent a couple hundred bucks, and havent heard from since....


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 9, 2022)

-Squash- said:


> Has anyone heard from John recently? I was in contact with him roughly a month ago, sent a couple hundred bucks, and havent heard from since....


I have a pre-order in with him, but haven't heard from him in quite some time. Hoping he's doing okay, he's had a rough year of it-let us know if you hear anything, and I'll do the same.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Nov 9, 2022)

I had a bit of a lag as well on my last order but it did come through for me and he let me know mostly health concerns are contributing to the delay. Feel he made up for the delay in freebies even if some of the old ones are not popping.


----------



## -Squash- (Nov 9, 2022)

Yea it took some time for him to get back to me initially, but he really did respond consistently once in touch. He did mention he'd get back within a couple days with additional info about the order but its been a minute. Hope all is well with him


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Nov 9, 2022)

Same here; I hope he’s doing ok. If I hear from him I’ll let you know


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 9, 2022)

I grew out Snowhigh's crazy train x the cube from Deadpanhead. He said the exotic terps came from the Crazy train. I can attest the terps are off the charts. Now I am searching for Crazy Train beans or possibly other Vietnamese crosses.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Nov 15, 2022)

-Squash- said:


> Has anyone heard from John recently? I was in contact with him roughly a month ago, sent a couple hundred bucks, and havent heard from since....


I heard from him today actually. He mentioned it’s been tough battling the MS lately but seems to be getting better and is trying to get caught up.
I mentioned the germ rates in older stuff and he offered these tips:

“I would say use 50/50 h2o2 3% and tap water soaking for 30 mins you can use a air stone or not. After 30 mins Pat dry and use paper towel method. Using heating pad for 24 hours then turn off or it invites mold and fungi. after 3 days help remove shells and sow in sterilized soil. Use turkey bag or oven bags. Sterilize soil in microwave 3 times 3 minutes with the last 3 minutes with twist tie applied. The idea is enough moisture in soil to steam and sterilize the harmful pathogens. Avoid rooters or cubes, place soil on particle board soil starter trays which you fill with sterilized soil. Slightly moisten after sowing seeds. Place in well lit window or under T5 fluorescent lights with small fan blowing over trays so mold and pests don’t get established and you avoid damn off.”


----------



## -Squash- (Nov 16, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> I heard from him today actually. He mentioned it’s been tough battling the MS lately but seems to be getting better and is trying to get caught up.
> I mentioned the germ rates in older stuff and he offered these tips:
> 
> “I would say use 50/50 h2o2 3% and tap water soaking for 30 mins you can use a air stone or not. After 30 mins Pat dry and use paper towel method. Using heating pad for 24 hours then turn off or it invites mold and fungi. after 3 days help remove shells and sow in sterilized soil. Use turkey bag or oven bags. Sterilize soil in microwave 3 times 3 minutes with the last 3 minutes with twist tie applied. The idea is enough moisture in soil to steam and sterilize the harmful pathogens. Avoid rooters or cubes, place soil on particle board soil starter trays which you fill with sterilized soil. Slightly moisten after sowing seeds. Place in well lit window or under T5 fluorescent lights with small fan blowing over trays so mold and pests don’t get established and you avoid damn off.”


Great to hear he's been feeling better! Some solid advice on trying to get those older seeds to pop


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Nov 16, 2022)

Truth! I’m sure he’ll come through on your order as he has for me several times.

I’m happy to say I’ve got 3 quicksilver seeds just breaking through. Hopefully I get enough to f2 some!


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 16, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> I heard from him today actually. He mentioned it’s been tough battling the MS lately but seems to be getting better and is trying to get caught up.
> I mentioned the germ rates in older stuff and he offered these tips:
> 
> “I would say use 50/50 h2o2 3% and tap water soaking for 30 mins you can use a air stone or not. After 30 mins Pat dry and use paper towel method. Using heating pad for 24 hours then turn off or it invites mold and fungi. after 3 days help remove shells and sow in sterilized soil. Use turkey bag or oven bags. Sterilize soil in microwave 3 times 3 minutes with the last 3 minutes with twist tie applied. The idea is enough moisture in soil to steam and sterilize the harmful pathogens. Avoid rooters or cubes, place soil on particle board soil starter trays which you fill with sterilized soil. Slightly moisten after sowing seeds. Place in well lit window or under T5 fluorescent lights with small fan blowing over trays so mold and pests don’t get established and you avoid damn off.”


Great news! I'm glad he's doing better. I swear by h202 too. I know some people who pop the seeds directly into 3% for 10 min, and that's it. 50/50 for 30 min sounds right. I use 30 ml of 3% h2o2 per 500 ml water for a 12 hour soak, I found that ratio in a study years ago and went with it.


----------



## Geartner (Nov 29, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> these look great btw. How was the buzz - as up and trippy as the description?


Can't confirm, I don't smoke for some time now due to legal obligations, but seem its not interfering sleep induction from what i've observed, so I would think its not very trippy. However was a popular glass people reached out to, smells of green tea kiwi haze, not very loud, but really pleasant as it is. Guess there will be phenos in your's that will make you happy one way or another, I just popped that single bean.

stay safe !


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 30, 2022)

Nangarhar Afghani x Panama Red showed her lady parts today, so pretty excited about that, was a little finicky, but doing good atm. Has a spicy berry hashy smell on the stem rub.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 4, 2022)

Just made my 1st SnowHigh order
Double chocolate thai 
Rainbow Dragons Fire 
Dr Doom

Going to be a good run when those come in with Acapulco Gold, old Timers Haze, Ethiopia, 79 Xmas bud, and Columbian mango biche.


----------



## The Big Tuna (Dec 8, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Anybody grow out Snow's Nangarhar Afghan? Got a pack split into 2 pheno's, one grape the other just described as "red stem"...any info on either is appreciated.


I popped a pack of those. Some rugged/less worked stuff obviously. Most were pretty columnar hashplant style. Couple herms right after flip. I found one that had a cherry chapstick smell. I put some pollen from a bubblegum smelling male from a rsc Afghan mix pack on her.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 8, 2022)

The Big Tuna said:


> I popped a pack of those. Some rugged/less worked stuff obviously. Most were pretty columnar hashplant style. Couple herms right after flip. I found one that had a cherry chapstick smell. I put some pollen from a bubblegum smelling male from a rsc Afghan mix pack on her.


Thanks for the intel. I can't get to them for a bit yet, but glad to know these things ahead.


----------



## Moka_Pot (Dec 9, 2022)

Did anyone preorder snowhighs J's wacky Colombian seeds and get them?


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 27, 2022)

Nangarhar Afghani x Panama Red update, got her spread out some and trying not to overdo it with fertilizer, looks to be taking her time forming flowers. Looking fairly happy so far. End of two.


----------



## -Squash- (Dec 28, 2022)

Pretty late updating this, but after a solid minute John finally got back to me and definitely out did himself. Did not expect to see some jamaican blood klot!


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 28, 2022)

-Squash- said:


> Pretty late updating this, but after a solid minute John finally got back to me and definitely out did himself. Did not expect to see some jamaican blood klot!


Nice assortment of genetics right there! It would be fun to plant all of those in a field and just open pollinate everything.


----------



## -Squash- (Dec 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Nice assortment of genetics right there! It would be fun to plant all of those in a field and just open pollinate everything.


Im gonna run some of these outdoor for sure! Open pollination would be awesome, but if some magic happens i need to know what the cross was haha. 

Would anyone know if any of these are more drought tolerant than others?


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Yesterday at 11:21 PM)

gzussaves69 said:


> Nangarhar Afghani x Panama Red update, got her spread out some and trying not to overdo it with fertilizer, looks to be taking her time forming flowers. Looking fairly happy so far. End of two.


how are they coming along @gzussaves69 ?


----------



## gzussaves69 (Today at 12:13 AM)

El Pollo Loco said:


> how are they coming along @gzussaves69 ?


Slowly but surely. Have a nice rooted clone as well.


----------

